# Happy Birthday Dawgluver!



## Cooking Goddess (Mar 21, 2018)

Wishing you a very happy birthday - and cake. There must be cake.


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 21, 2018)

Have a wonderful birthday, Dawg!


----------



## msmofet (Mar 21, 2018)

Happy birthday DL!


----------



## Josie1945 (Mar 21, 2018)

Happy Birthday Dawglover

Josie


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 21, 2018)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 21, 2018)

Happy Birthday, Dawg!!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ogwNToWmrbk


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 21, 2018)

*Happy Birthday to you!!!





*


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 21, 2018)

Awww, thanks, guys! DC and beagles are the best!


----------



## Steve Kroll (Mar 21, 2018)

Happy Birthday DL!!


----------



## buckytom (Mar 21, 2018)

Happy Birthday.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Mar 21, 2018)

Hauoli la hanau


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 22, 2018)

Thanks, everyone, for the birthday wishes!


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Mar 22, 2018)

Hup Aup Ayup ---  running a little late here-- Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## Cheryl J (Mar 22, 2018)

Late here too...I hope you had a great day, Dawg - and best wishes for a wonderful upcoming year!


----------

